# General > Hobbies >  Woodturning Demo

## man@mill

NORTH HIGHLAND WOODTURNERS ASSOCIATION

Annual Woodturning Demonstration

To be held on Saturday 9th July in the Castlehill Heritage Centre, Castletown Starting at 10 am.

Demonstrations will be by Mr Alec Mutch, who will be turning a natural edged bowl,
 and Mr Mark Sutton, who will demonstrate colouring and texturing techniques.

Admission costs £3 which includes refreshments.

Members and non-members very welcome

----------


## stellakelly

have any videos so i can know more about colouring and texturing techniques. I think at my home there is lot of clutter which need help.

----------

